# Fermentation Slowed on first Racking from Primary to Secondary



## JerryF (Jan 13, 2013)

I noticed that the fermentation in my secondary seems awful slow and not very vigorous at all since I did my first racking out of primary fermenter. I started with some sangiovese juice concentrate and 1118 yeast (SG 1.085), my plan to do a chianti kit. I had pretty vigorous fermentation going on initially and at SG 1.003 (fermenting had slowed considerably but not stopped) after about 8 days, I racked into my secondary fermenter and put on an airlock. It is fermenting but seems very, very slow. There is no appreciable change in fermenting temperature from before and after the racking (20-21 deg.). I planned on leaving it in the secondary at least 1-2 weeks and checking progress of SG after 1 week then a second weeks time. Am I maybe just looking at racking shock and need to wait a few days more before getting anxious? Not sure what to do unless the SG tells me I'm actually done and that would surprise me since I'm only at around 10 days after initial blending(SG should be < 1.000 and preferable in the range of 0.090). I am starting to wonder if I need to add a yeast nutrient or something. 

Thanks in advance for any comments - JerryF


----------



## TonyP (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Fermentation activity doesn't continue at the same rate and it's not surprising you'd notice the change in activity. 1118 yeast has good temperature and alcohol tolerance, so you should be fine there.

If you're concerned, check SG to determine whether SG is continuing. Unless you feel it stopped, I would do nothing.


----------



## JerryF (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Tony. I am so anxious on my first batch (albeit a kit) after more than 25 years away from it, I need to relearn the art of patience in my winemaking.


----------



## JerryF (Jan 16, 2013)

TonyP said:


> Welcome to the forum. Fermentation activity doesn't continue at the same rate and it's not surprising you'd notice the change in activity. 1118 yeast has good temperature and alcohol tolerance, so you should be fine there.
> 
> If you're concerned, check SG to determine whether SG is continuing. Unless you feel it stopped, I would do nothing.



Continuing to check, SG now at 0.997 but that's only 12 days after starting the batch (from 1.085) and only 6 days since going into my secondary fermenter! I am going to check it again in a couple days but think I will leave it in my secondary for at least another week. From some of the comments I've seen in the forums, it can't go any lower than 0.990 anyway. I plan on degassing and stabilizing at that time. Am I thinking okay on this?


----------



## robie (Jan 16, 2013)

Leave the wine in secondary at least the number of days specified in the instructions. Even though fermentation might be finished, the wine picks up some nice things from the lite lees.


----------



## TonyP (Jan 16, 2013)

Keep in mind, Jerry, that diminished activity probably means diminished CO2 protection. So, keep the wine under airlock. Yes, 0.990 is as low as you can probably get. In fact, I'm interested in thoughts on whether 0.990 is possible for reds or only whites, given the extra stuff in red wines.


----------



## JerryF (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, day 18 and almost 2 weeks now in my secondary. My SG reading was at 0.997 after a couple days, then read it after a few more days (Friday last week) and noted the SG had dropped an additional small amount (at SG 0.995). I checked again today only because it seemed like significantly less fermenting activity (i.e. observed bubbles maybe only 1 every 20 minutes or even longer) and there had been only marginal movement (I know, movement nonetheless so it's still fermenting, however slow) and the reading had moved to 0.994. That's hardly a significant change so I'm thinking if I start getting the same reading for several days in I'll have to call it - the fermentation is done and I'd best be degassing and stabilizing soon. I guess my question is, or at least seeking comment on; doesn't the SG have to drop to at least 0.990 to be considered complete? 

By the way, as I notice from reading many other posts, it's not necessarily a no-no, when I took this last test today, I "accidently" spilled some of my sample out of the wine thief into a wine glass (that mysteriously appeared on my bench) and gave it a bit of a roll around the tongue for a taste test. I have to say that for a batch of sangiovese chianti out os a spagnols wine kit, I was just shy of shocked at how mellow and fine it tasted already. Looking forward to the next few weeks after letting it sit and rest some more before bottling and aging.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jerry: You don't have to be all the way down to .990 for it to be finished. Generally, if you're below 1.0, and SG has remained the same for at least three days, you're done. 

Sounds like it's moving along very nicely.

Jim


----------



## JerryF (Jan 21, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> Jerry: You don't have to be all the way down to .990 for it to be finished. Generally, if you're below 1.0, and SG has remained the same for at least three days, you're done.
> 
> Sounds like it's moving along very nicely.
> 
> Jim



Yes, I wondered about the 0.990. What you've said makes sense if there's no more sugar to convert and I will keep testing it daily for the next few days. It is moving along quite well. Thanks Jim


----------



## JerryF (Jan 23, 2013)

*UPDATE - Fermentation Slowed on First Racking from Primary to Secondary*



JerryF said:


> Yes, I wondered about the 0.990. What you've said makes sense if there's no more sugar to convert and I will keep testing it daily for the next few days. It is moving along quite well. Thanks Jim



 
I am super pleased with how this first batch is progressing. Now 3rd day in a row with identical SG reading (0.994) and I think safe to say my fermentation is pretty much complete. I plan on leaving it for a few more days before the next step of racking, degassing and stabilizing. I am still maintaining temperature at approx. 22 C. Jerry


----------



## TonyP (Jan 23, 2013)

JerryF said:


> I am super pleased with how this first batch is progressing. Now 3rd day in a row with identical SG reading (0.994) and I think safe to say my fermentation is pretty much complete. I plan on leaving it for a few more days before the next step of racking, degassing and stabilizing. I am still maintaining temperature at approx. 22 C. Jerry



Yes, RJS makes very good wine kits. I believe 0.994 is dry and I doubt if you'll get appreciably lower. There were no comments on my question - white vs red - but I doubt if red wine can get as low as 0.990 without negatively impacting the wine. 22C will make degassing easy and I wouldn't be surprised if the CO2 is largely gone.


----------

